# Conos de coche para bafles de salón



## stmoi (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola a tod@s.

Espero no alargarme mucho, pero me conozco y no podré evitarlo 

Tengo en casa un home-cinema que consta, entre otras cosas, de un sub autoamplificado y 5 satélites pequeñitos (1 central, 2 frontales y 2 traseros). Como todos los sistemas de este tipo, hay una evidente carencia de respuesta a frecuencias medias-bajas, debido al reducido tamaño de los altavoces frontales. Esta carencia no se aprecia mucho en la reproducción de películas, pero a la hora de escuchar música se hace más evidente.
Pensé en solucionarlo comprando unos bafles no demasiado grandes pero que me permitieran reproducir frecuencias a partir de los 200Hz, que es hasta donde llega el sub, y me fijé es éstos: (no puedo poner links)

Yamaha NS-333



Sin embargo, recordé que, hacía muchos años, compré unos altavoces para el coche que nunca llegué a instalar, porque se averió. Son éstos.

Kenwood KFC-P707



Inmediatamente pensé en construir unas cajas que se adaptaran al sitio del que dispongo en el salón para aprovechar este conjunto.

Y en este punto estoy, repasando los hilos de medición de parámetros T/S para poder calcular un recinto que se adapte a mis conos y a mis necesidades, porque el fabricante no facilita ningún dato ni gráfica. La principal premisa es el ahorro económico, porque los Yamaha no son muy caros, unos 160€ ($221 USD) y si me acerco a esa cantidad no tendría sentido, ya que los NS-333 seguro sonarán mejor que los que yo quiero fabricar.

Os iré manteniendo al corriente del proyecto, aunque con bastante lentitud, porque tengo muy poco tiempo disponible. No hace falta decir que se agradecerá cualquier comentario/ayuda/crítica/consejo que creáis oportuno.


Saludos y muchas gracias por permitirme estar aquí.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 1, 2014)

Si te resultan accesibles los Yamaha , yo diria que no pierdas tiempo . 
Pero como aqui tratamos de aprovechar todo y no parecen malos los otros parlantes , habria que ver la posiblidad de armarlos . Por supuesto que la unica forma de hacerlo bien es midiendo los parlantes , aunque lleva su tiempo .
Son parlantes para puerta , y dado que no quieres que reproduzcan muy baja frecuencia , podrias ponerlos en una caja cerrada ( de alrededor de 20 lts de volumen ) , llenandolas con abundante aislante. Es probable que funcionen bastante bien asi. 
NO DOY GARANTIAS si no es midiendo.


----------



## stmoi (Abr 2, 2014)

Gracias por contestar AntonioAA. Lo último que busco aquí son garantías. Tan sólo quiero compartir este trabajo con vosotros mientras aprendo de vuestros consejos.
Tengo intención de hacerlo lo mejor que pueda, siempre con el tema económico en mente. No me asustan los aspectos técnicos ni manuales del proyecto, al contrario, me emociono con estas cosas.
En esta semana intentaré comprar el material para hacerme los cables que describe Juanfilas en su post y sacar los parámetros con el ARTA. Tan pronto tenga los datos los publicaré y veremos qué dice el WINISD sobre la caja.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## stmoi (Abr 6, 2014)

Bueno, pues después de armar todo el cableado e instalar el ARTA, los resultados obtenidos son los siguientes:

Fs = 80.31Hz
Qms = 3.37
Qes = 1.03
Qts = 0.79
Vas = 5.3l
Dia = 13cm
Sd = 130 cm^2

El WinISD me da esta gráfica para una caja cerrada de 30l



Me hubiese gustado que el altavoz entrase a partir de los 150Hz. Ya veremos si lo soluciono con un filtro pasivo LP, modificando la caja, o lo dejo así. Aparentemente el bafle cumplirá con su cometido, a grandes rasgos.

Ahora vienen algunas dudas y consideraciones. Mi idea es aprovechar el espacio que tengo entre el mueble del salón y las paredes, por lo que la caja deberá tener una base de 20x20cm máximo, y la altura la puedo alargar hasta los 130cm. He decidido diseñar la caja a 30l porque así puedo ponerla directamente en el suelo, prescindiendo de soportes o pies.
La cara delantera no irá paralera a la trasera, sino con un ángulo de 30º, para orientarlos directamente a mi sillón preferido. Según he leído, esto evita la generación de estacionarias al eliminar la superficie paralela al altavoz.

Bueno, hasta aquí he llegado de momento. Sigo teniendo muchas dudas, por ejemplo, no sé si el WinISD es lo suficientemente fiable como para construir la caja directamente, tengo que ver el aislante/absorbente que pongo en el interior, el tipo de madera (barata, ya veremos), y muchas otras cosas, pero las iremos viendo poco a poco.

Intentaré hacer un diseño preliminar para que os hagáis una idea de cómo va a ser la caja.

Saludos.


----------

